# Help Distinguishing this Subgenre of Jazz



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

I know that this is from a cartoon, but it was one of my favorites as a child, and in strictly the "musical" sense, I love this style of music. (It's by Randy Newman.) I've tried to find what subgenre this falls under, but I'm having no luck. I obviously love the Jazz aspect, but I also love the tempo, vocal, and big band aspects as well. Please don't respond with "film soundtrack." That's pretty obvious. The closest subgenre I've been able to find is Vocalese. But if anyone else has any other suggestions, for a subgenre or similar songs, please let me know. I love the musicality of this song (well, at least the steady jazz parts). Thanks!

http://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=Fm9clJb511E


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Bevo the link doesn't work.
Ok, maybe it's this Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now





If it's that, I'd say it's gospel that swings. Vocalese means basically instrumental jazz compositions with a singer singing the melody and adding words (Mark Murphy and Kurt Elling are two singers usually associated with that).


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

norman bates said:


> Bevo the link doesn't work.
> Ok, maybe it's this Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that was the what I was trying to provide a link for, and I think your answer is what I was looking for. I love that excitement and feel of the swing, and I think the gospel aspect was what I couldn't quite put my finger on. Obviously, being from a cartoon it has some rather... unique features, but it's the musical aspects I love, and I think you nailed it. Thank you very much, and if you have any specific song recommendations I'd love to hear them!


----------



## AksharBadBoy (Jul 9, 2015)

i nvr undrstood jazz or why it was popular.. maybe it is too old for me to understand its so-called genius


----------

